# Sorry.



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Just a quick note to say sorry, I have been offline for a while, I have been poorly and have only just had chance to get back.

I hope all is well.

Kara I will get to your pm in a bit hun

Debs
xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, 

No problem we pretty self sufficient in here  . hope your feeling better and its nice to have you back xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi

sorry to hear you have not been well. hope your feeling better now.

good to have you back


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry to hear you have been unwell ...welcome back


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good to see you back , sorry you ve been unwell


----------

